# Whats the best year to go for between 95 and 99 on 584/544



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

I am on a budget of up to 20 grand to buy a hymer 584/544.Can anyone advise on which is the best model year?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

I would be paying a visit to this firm

www.dmiuk.com

Russell


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have 1995 B584 with 2.5TDI engine, dont know what year it went to 2.8.

Dont think you will find anything newer than 1997 for 20k unless you go and buy in Germany.

Regards


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I know a chap in Ireland selling a 1997 Hymer 544 that's in perfect condition
I know because I sold it to him just under a year ago for €20,000.

Its got ever thing on it Sat tv, Sat nav, Scooter rack, sog, awning, a new safari room, and bulk gas tank, safe, new upholstery, top box, its a gem.
65000 miles.

He came into some money and bought it but never uses it, I kept it well maintained and as he is keen to sell I think you would get it for around 18000 euro may be less! It's worth a look as to import would only cost the ferry ticket. PM Me for more info


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hymer B544*

I think for spec and right price, ours would be a good buy.
Spec:Hymer B544 A class motorhome in excellent condition 1996 (N) economical Fiat Ducato 2.5 TDI 5 Speed Manual, LHD, PAS, with unmarked Ravel interior, non smokers & no pets 89,000 miles comprehensive service records/previous MOT's many extras comprising,

On board LPG tank, cat1 alarm/immobiliser, generator, solar panel & inverter, drivers door, 
gas alarm, electric step, wind out awning, bike rack, factory fitted Hymer panoramic roofvent, twin swivel armchairs, stereo radio / cd player, summer & winter protctive screens, Truma hot water & heating system, 3 way fridge with ice box, Thetford electric flush toilet, shower


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

brandywine said:


> We have 1995 B584 with 2.5TDI engine, dont know what year it went to 2.8.
> 
> Dont think you will find anything newer than 1997 for 20k unless you go and buy in Germany.
> 
> Regards


Hi thanks for your feedback,im looking for a b584 or 544 but dont know if the separate shower is a must or not?Do you find the layout works for you?Would you change anything about the layout?

Regards

Richard


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Ours is the "bar" version, we think its brilliant. Some models have cabinets up to the roof by the door, ours is just a worktop, which we think is better. It gives more light inside and useful worksurface.

Only drawback we have found is lack of external locker space and you need to watch out for rear axle weight.

Again ours has air suspension and is uprated from 3.2 to 3.5 tonnes gross, rear axle from 1700kgs to 1900kgs.

Regards.


----------



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brandywine
Who uprated it for you, what did it cost and what was involved? I have the same weight issues to address on my 644.
TIA
Mervyn



brandywine said:


> Again ours has air suspension and is uprated from 3.2 to 3.5 tonnes gross, rear axle from 1700kgs to 1900kgs.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a 584. and have been owners for a year. It was registerred in UK in 2001 but is actually a 2000 model. It is a LHD 2.8 with onboard gas tanks. We have used it extensively since we got it. It is well insulted and exceptionally warm in winter. Fuel wise if driven steadily up to 50 mph it should return about 26 - 28 mpg but will get thirsty if you are heavy footed or want to move along at 60-70. It will howver bomb along at these speed without straining it's guts out. 
As you know it has a seperate shower, we use it a lot and it is brilliant. Previuously we had a swift Sundance with combined toilet and shower. Like most people we never got round to using the shower because it would have been an obvious pain drying everything, and we were concerned that eventually the covering on the side walls would begin to peel with water ingress. There is no such problems with the 584 as the shower is all lined out. Further the trauma hot water system provides sufficient hot water for the two of us to shower in comfort.
In terms of the build quality, it is well known that Hymers are built to last and they are comfortable. 
Last week we had the annual habitation check and all was fine. The vehicle has been carefully looked after by ourselves and , it would seem, by previous owners; the person who did the habitation check comented that it was in very good condition. 
Make sure, if you get one, that it has been looked after, and I don't think you will be displeased. Additionally look after it yourself and it won't depreciate excessively.
We hadn't previously had a Hymer M'home but we did have ahymer Nova caravan. Again we used this frequently over a four year period. It was built like a tank, very comfortable, very functional; and we sold for near on the same ammount as we bought it. It is still going strong with no problems for the new owner.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Mervyn - sorry thought I had posted an answer. Not much help i'm afraid, ours was done in Germany long before we bought it.

However, although the V5 showed 3.5tonne I noticed the original plate was still on the vehicle showing 3.2 tonne.

The selling dealer got a new plate from SV Tech, I think they uprate axles as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

I talked to a guy at Deepcar (DMIUK) and he reckoned that late 90s build quality was superb. i.e. before the round front roof - classic lines. He also felt that the 2.8 was not really an improvement over the 2.5. They hadn't noticed much difference when driving them back from Europe. Mind you 2.8 owners often rate the engine.

I am in a similar position with a similar budget. I fancy a 584 because of the shower and the third ISRI seat. My wife prefers the 544 but I am not so keen on the dinette. DMIUK had a 96 P reg 584 in for months for £20800 but it has been sold. I saw it and it was in excellent condition. They seem to pick up vans which are in prime condition from Germany.

I also like the S510 but it always seems to be nearer £25000 for a similar van. I have not been able to find out how economical the Mercedes van is.

Having looked at many vans, I like the C class 544 Swing and Classic. You can get a much newer van for £20000 but I know that if I got one of these I would still hanker for an A class. So I may as well get an A class from the start!

I have spent ages looking around and have not sold my caravan yet. I am sure that many wiser and more experienced people than me would suggest that I stop messing around and just get one. However, without retirement lump sums to provide the funds, they are quite expensive!!!

Let us know how you get on Richard.


----------

